# salida phono a  entrada ttl



## alogic (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola a todos, quiero usar un vinilo como encoder, ya he grabado la señal que se ve asi





en el oscilografo la señal sale cuadrada pero el nivel de la salida phono es muy bajo para que lo reconozca la entrada del pic unos +/-8 mv. De momento estoy haciendo pruebas con la salida de linea que tampoco llega a ser suficiente para el pic. 
creo que el circuito que necesito es un amplificador seguido de un disparador de shcmith ya os digo que sale bastante cuadrada asi que no se si hará falta el disparador 
no tengo idea de como manejar esa señal para aumentar el voltaje a la salida de 0 a 5v 
son 6 pulsos por negra unos 47,8Hz en cada canal desfasadas 90º como un encoder
__XX__XX
_XX__XX_

tienen alguna idea de como hacerlo o algun consejo sobre como montar un comparador para esta señal

desde ya un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## ronaldace2 (Ago 2, 2007)

Buenas... has pensado en un amplificador operacional? Por ejemplo, un LM358, poniendo tu señal en la entrada no inversora y la otra entrada a masa.


----------



## alogic (Ago 3, 2007)

hola y gracias por responder
no tengo un 358 pero si un lm 324 o un 741, por que el 358 me interesa
estoy mirando un libro de amplificadores en el que describen que ha de ser un preamp con ecualizacion RIAA 
lo hacen realimentando a la entrada negativa con dos puentes en paralelo de resistencia con condensador, puente de "shunt". O con otro Z que es un puente de res mas cond en paralelo con otro igual dentro de este,seguido de res mas cond en serie a la realimentacion negativa mejor que lo veas 




este es el que me funciona simulandolo en isis 
 no se como calcular las resistencias y los condensadores, alguien me puede dar una mano en esto

gracias y un saludo


----------



## alogic (Ago 8, 2007)

hola estoy haciendo el circuito, pero el opamp que tengo es el 747 y de encapsulado metalico redondo,
no localizo el datasheet para el patillaje , alguien sabe como va??

un saludo y gracias


----------

